# did anybody kill any big bucks this year??



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Both of those killed with ur bow??


Heres my '07 shotgun buck


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

good deer fellas.

I got a decent 8 point this year.


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

nice buck! yep i killed them both with my bow


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i shot a pritty big buck. i am happy with it cause it was my first year and first deer.

it kind of blurry but it is the closest pic.


----------



## KSHunterKid (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my Buck for the year (can only take one a year in Kansas). Its my first kansas deer and my first deer with a bow.


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

awsome bucks guys!


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

Nice thick rack on that one...how much did he score?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

KSHunterKid..

Just curious.. whats the purpose of those white string loops on your bow? 

My guess whats your way of raising and lowering bow from stand? then again.. maybe not?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

KSHunterKid said:


> This is my Buck for the year (can only take one a year in Kansas). Its my first kansas deer and my first deer with a bow.


the pic isn't showing up for me :wacko:


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


>


Nice thick rack on that one...how much did he score?[/QUOTE]

150 and some change... my biggest buck yet! and i killed him with a bow :darkbeer:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

traphuntfish said:


> Nice thick rack on that one...how much did he score?


150 and some change... my biggest buck yet! and i killed him with a bow :darkbeer:[/QUOTE]

mine scored 110.


----------



## KSHunterKid (Jan 2, 2008)

Bowhunter500 said:


> KSHunterKid..
> 
> Just curious.. whats the purpose of those white string loops on your bow?
> 
> My guess whats your way of raising and lowering bow from stand? then again.. maybe not?


I attach a luggage strap to the string loupes and it makes for a quick cheep and easy bow sling. I use it for those long walks in and also helps me get up the tree. :thumbs_up


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

KSHunterKid said:


> I attach a luggage strap to the string loupes and it makes for a quick cheep and easy bow sling. I use it for those long walks in and also helps me get up the tree. :thumbs_up


Ahh.. well alrite.. That works too. Cheap mans bow sling i would call it. haha Been there and done that with many other things. Neat idea tho.


----------

